# Alpha CC selling on Lightake??



## Lars (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_PVC_Type_A_Gans_Puzzle_Magic_Cube_Black-37517

Comment PLZ


----------



## Maniac (Apr 1, 2011)

That 6th picture is very interesting. It looks like it is stickerless but has casing which allows it to be competition legal.



> No need to put the stickers by yourself


----------



## Lars (Apr 1, 2011)

Actully I think its stickerless, but it doest have GuHong Stickerless Problems to be Competition Ilegal


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 1, 2011)

What is that cube?


----------



## DeathCuberK (Apr 1, 2011)

That is Gan's cube, a new Chinese 3x3. This is not the alpha CC.


----------



## Lars (Apr 1, 2011)

Whats difference?


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it's like the C4U interchangeable tile cube if you look at the last couple pictures, it looks like you can change the 'tiles'.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 1, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> That is Gan's cube, a new Chinese 3x3. This is not the alpha CC.


 
Is it good?


----------



## Maniac (Apr 1, 2011)

The stickerless guhong is only illegal because if you are doing a U turn, you can see the edge color in the S slice. But this cube has the black casing around the pieces to prevent that.


----------



## maggot (Apr 1, 2011)

this is not the alpha cc, but i do not know what cube this is. 

the alpha cc has hollowed pieces and is not full sealed. the lightake pics of the internals here show sealed edges and corners. also the cc does not have guhong looking edges or corners. this cube looks very guhongish. the trapezoidal prism like centers look interesting. i like the aesthetics of the engineering.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 1, 2011)

I found this video, looks pretty good. I will be editing this once I find more videos.
[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ3ODAxMTI0.html[/video]
This thread showed this video before, but no one payed attention I guess...


----------



## devoblue (Apr 1, 2011)

Pretty cool dimensions for a cube


> Dimensions: 55.9x55.8x55.7



lol


----------



## Bapao (Apr 1, 2011)

*LeePoonKit* was going on about it a while back. He got all wound up because I was contemplating the meaning of the cube's name whereby accidentally offending one of Chinas cubing legends; *Gan*, hence the name of the cube. 
Nothing like being scolded by an angry communist on a Monday morning  At least I learnt something that day...can't remember what it was though...oh yeah; *Gans* in this context, doesn't refer to the word *Goose* in Dutch. 

I just ordered one. I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## Nestor (Apr 1, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> *LeePoonKit* was going on about it a while back. He got wound all up because I was contemplating the meaning of the cube's name whereby accidentally offending one of Chinas cubing legends; *Gan*, hence the name of the cube.
> Nothing like being scolded by an angry communist on a Monday morning  At least I learnt something that day...can't remember what it was though...oh yeah; *Gans* in this context, doesn't refer to the word *Goose* in Dutch.


 
I remember.. people where mean to him because of his broken English prior to that thread, so probably he was already ***d before responding to your post.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 1, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> I remember.. people where mean to him because of his broken English prior to that thread, so probably he was already ***d before responding to your post.


 
Nobody here have ever, and would never, pick on someone just because their English is not the best. LeePoohKit was spamming with pointless threads (he just posted random links and wthout any further explaination), and being very rude using ALL CAPS in the first post hee made here. And people were just telling him POLITELY not to use all caps in his first post. But instead of taking on the advice, he freaked out instead and accused people for bullying him just because his English is not too good, which nobody have ever said to him. I assume he's just over-reacting/oversensitive due to low self-esteem/confidence in his English skills. But nobody here would blame someone just because he's a "foreigner".


----------



## RayRay (Apr 2, 2011)

Has anyone purchased this cube? Is it any good to be a speedcube?


----------

